# Windows and Winter



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

Anyone have any tips on what to do about the windows freezing up due to snow and ice? I bought some deicer but I'm uncertain if I should spray the where the window meets the roof line or goes inside the door or both.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

It should honestly be fine, I have had my CC in horrible weather conditions, take it on snowboarding trips all the time, just unlock, warm up the car & go. Your windows we're tested for the brutal cold. :thumbup:


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

They've already frozen twice to the point where I had to firmly pull the door open. Once the car warmed up they were fine. That's fine when I can leave the car run at home but I can't be sitting in a cold car in a parking lot for 20 minutes waiting for them to thaw.


----------



## goosedub (Sep 13, 2011)

Mine have frozen all three times so far that they the chance. Not good if your in a hurry! They pull out of the top channel when froze, but then the door does not seal when closed until door defrosts, so window closes outside of channel which cannot be good for it. It took about 5 minutes with deicing spray where window goes in door for it to thaw @ 10 degrees. Have a good feeling the window motor will be replaced often and window will become loose.:screwy:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

When I had a 1984 Mercedes G-Wagen I remember nordic region owners would swear
by a special silicone paste that Mercedes developed for everything from door locks,
latches, and rubber parts like door seals and window sliders. The only place I know it
is available from, other than Mercedes dealers themselves, was www.fourbyfourclub.com
The price is presently $64.00 but then again perhaps you can divide it up amongst a few
other people in need of it as well. The specific product name is - Mercedes G Class W460
Silicone Paste.


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

I live in Florida and this is not a problem for me. But I found this info that might help...

*How to Stop Car Windows from Freezing Up in the Winter*


The silicone paste ridgemanron mentioned I would give a try. You would think there would be a cheap product out there that would prevent this from happening.

Update...

*Windows Freezing Closed in the winter*


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

A less expensive product that protects all the way down to -65 degrees and greatly
outperforms normal grease lubricants is Star Brite Marine Formula White Teflon Lubricant.
You can 'Google' it to see where it can be purchased at the cheapest price. It generally
lists for anywhere from $11.50 to about $14.00. Because it is mainly for boats, it should
not 'break down' even if exposed to water.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Noticed this in that second link Heaters X01 referenced:

"vw recommends that well maintatined seals do not freeze easily. *silicone is not
recommended by vw for the seals.* if you want you could try vw's special seal
lubricant part # G 052 172 A1 which is silicone free."


----------



## Heaters X01 (Dec 9, 2011)

plex03 said:


> Noticed this in that second link Heaters X01 referenced:
> 
> "vw recommends that well maintatined seals do not freeze easily. *silicone is not
> recommended by vw for the seals.* if you want you could try vw's special seal
> lubricant part # G 052 172 A1 which is silicone free."


Yes, I knew this back when I owned the VW Eos and all the seals that had to be maintained, LOL! But I forgot. VWVORTEX forum is jogging my memory, LOL!

Not that I need it, I'm going to pick up some Rain X De-Icer.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Doesn't make sense that VW states 'don't use silicone', whereas Mercedes recommends their
'tried and true for years' silicone paste. Am also intrigued by the 'marine' formula from 
Star Brite that is a Teflon lubricant. Where the hell are our staff of chemical engineers when
they're needed to decipher this conflicting information? And let us not forget that Katie78 needs
something that will withstand severe temperature drops, not just a conditioning lubricant.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Wrote to the DuPont Lubricant Division and received the following response:

'We make a product called DuPont Teflon Easy Entry Lock Lubricant. It contains IPA so it
will de-ice locks but the main feature is it's lock lubricating ability. Our Snow & Ice
Repellant will help the rubber stripping from accumulating ice and snow (available in 
Power Equipment Section at Lowes).

If you want something that will be an excellent de-icer, you may look for a product in the
automotive section which is used for cleaning electrical contacts. That is almost pure 
isopropyl alcohol (IPA) and should do a great job at de-icing. It's definately difficult to find a 
good aerosol de-icer.'


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I bought two bottles of de-icer a week after I got the car. But where am I spraying this? In between all the rubber?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

katie78 said:


> I bought two bottles of de-icer a week after I got the car. But where am I spraying this? In between all the rubber?


Seems to me you need to treat the rubber that surrounds your windows and doors if these are
the areas that are freezing-up/sticking. You can soak an applicator (small rag, etc..) and coat the
rubber as completely as possible. Then make sure it has dried before closing the doors. Note:
The DuPont rep said aerosals don't protect that well but if your product has a high percentage of
alcohol perhaps it will be able to keep the rubber conditioned so it doesn't freeze-up. 

P.S. - I was told another product called Protect-All Slide Out Rubber Treatment comes out in a
thick foam that you apply a 3/4" bead onto the rubber with. Then, using a small rag, you can 
make sure it has been spread over the rubber evenly. Once the foam dries and is absorbed into
to the rubber they claim it will offer two to three months of protection. Good luck !


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks! This outta be fun considering it's like 30 degrees outside right now.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

katie78 said:


> Thanks! This outta be fun considering it's like 30 degrees outside right now.


Sounds like a 'heat wave'!


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't complain too much. This Cleveland winter so far as been downright tropical compared to historical averages.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

katie78 said:


> I can't complain too much. This Cleveland winter so far as been downright tropical compared to historical averages.


Be patient ! With the rate arctic regions are melting, Cleveland should be tropical year-round
very soon. 'Old Bug Man' was supposed to be working on the projection date for this to happen
but he's tied up right now trying to figure out the projected delivery date for his Beetle which he
feels is his 'first priority'.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

After hearing all the problems everyone else is having just getting their Beetle, I'm ecstatic it only took them 3 weeks to get mine.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

katie78 said:


> After hearing all the problems everyone else is having just getting their Beetle, I'm ecstatic it only took them 3 weeks to get mine.



That's it....rub it in.


----------



## cdotr (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello,

I am curious how everybody made out last winter with the different solutions. I had my windows freeze on a few occasions. I bought a prestone ice replant and de-icer. I have to remember to put the replant on the night before and keep it all in the house or in the trunk.

This morning I had to deal with my windows being frozen again I fought with them for about 10 mins... nope. Then finally it slipped out from under the rubber gasket. If I use the power windows they window then lowers perfectly, its just the initial 1/4 inch that seems to be the problem.

Any experiences would be appreciated.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

During Minnesota winters, the best time to wash your car is also the coldest. (The slush on the roads freezes/dries up) Unfortunately, I haven't figured out a solution that is compatible with the Beetle's windows. Mine froze in the "up" position and took a day or two of manually controlling the window (well, with the buttons) to allow the door to close properly after washing it at around 0ºF.


----------

